# που βρίσκεται το υποκείμενο



## ianis

Γεια σάς. Παρακαλώ, στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα έχω δυσκολία να εντοπίσω το υποκείμενου σε δύο περιπτώσεις.
1.*δυνατὸν δοκοῦντα τεθεραπευκότα Ἀτρέα, *όπου νομίζω ότι *Ἀτρέα *είναι υποκείμενο και τα άλλα τα ρήματα και επίθετο του *Ἀτρέα *διότι συμφωνούν, αφού είναι όλα στην αιτιατική πρέπει να υπάρξουν στο σύνολο κατηγορούμενα κάποιου υποκείμενου και κάποιου ρήματος, αλλά δεν τα εντοπίζω.

2. καὶ τῶν Περσειδῶν* τοὺς Πελοπίδας μείζους* καταστῆναι, εδώ  βρίσκω το ρήμα αλλά όχι το υποκείμενο τού κατηγορούμενου *τοὺς Πελοπίδας μείζους*.


> Εὐρυσθέως μὲν ἐν τῇ Ἀττικῇ ὑπὸ Ἡρακλειδῶν ἀποθανόντος, Ἀτρέως δὲ μητρὸς ἀδελφοῦ ὄντος αὐτῷ, καὶ ἐπιτρέψαντος Εὐρυσθέως, ὅτ' ἐστράτευε, Μυκήνας τε καὶ τὴν ἀρχὴν κατὰ τὸ οἰκεῖον Ἀτρεῖ (τυγχάνειν δὲ αὐτὸν φεύγοντα τὸν πατέρα διὰ τὸν Ξρυσίππου θάνατον), καὶ ὡς οὐκέτι ἀνεχώρησεν Εὐρυσθεύς, βουλομένων καὶ τῶν Μυκηναίων φόβῳ τῶν Ἡρακλειδῶν καὶ ἅμα* δυνατὸν δοκοῦντα* εἶναι καὶ τὸ πλῆθος *τεθεραπευκότα* τῶν Μυκηναίων τε καὶ ὅσων Εὐρυσθεὺς ἦρχε τὴν βασιλείαν *Ἀτρέα* παραλαβεῖν, καὶ τῶν Περσειδῶν *τοὺς Πελοπίδας μείζους* καταστῆναι.


----------



## ianis

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση θα νόμιζα ότι το υποκείμενο είναι ο Ἀτρεύς αλλά η απόδοση μόνο λέει ότι "οι Πελοπίδες έγιναν πιο δυνατοί απ'τους Περσείδες".


----------



## Perseas

_δυνατὸν δοκοῦντα εἶναι: 
(τόν)_ _Ἀτρέα _= υποκείμενο του απαρεμφάτου _εἶναι 
δυνατὸν_ = κατηγορούμενο στο _Ἀτρέα _(μέσω του συνδετικού (copula) _εἶναι_)


_τὸ πλῆθος τεθεραπευκότα:
(τόν) Ἀτρέα _= υποκείμενο της μετοχής _τεθεραπευκότα
τὸ πλῆθος_=αντικείμενο της μετοχής

_τοὺς Πελοπίδας μείζους καταστῆ*ν*αι:
τοὺς Πελοπίδας_ = υποκείμενο του απαρεμφάτου _καταστῆναι_, καθώς το απαρέμφατο είναι στη μέση φωνή
_μείζους _= κατηγορούμενο του υποκειμένου _τοὺς Πελοπίδας

------------------------------------------_
Εάν ήταν _τοὺς Πελοπίδας μείζους καταστῆ*σ*αι, _τότε:

_(τόν) Ἀτρέα = _υποκείμενο του _καταστῆσαι, _καθώς το απαρέμφατο θα ήταν ενεργητικό
_τοὺς Πελοπίδας = αντικείμενο του απαρεμφάτου
μείζους _= κατηγορούμενο του αντικειμένου _τοὺς Πελοπίδας_


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Perseas για την εξήγηση. Αλλά αφού _ Ἀτρέα _είναι στην αιτιατική πτώση δεν απαιτεί υποκείμενο και ρήμα;


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Perseas για την εξήγηση. Αλλά αφού _ Ἀτρέα _είναι στην αιτιατική πτώση δεν απαιτεί υποκείμενο και ρήμα;


Το "Ατρέα" είναι το υποκείμενο του απαρεμφάτου, το υποκείμενο του ρήματος "ανεχώρησε" είναι ο "Ευρυσθεύς".
Όταν το ρήμα και το απαρέμφατο έχουν διαφορετικά υποκείμενα, το υποκείμενο του απαρεμφάτου μπαίνει σε αιτιατική πτώση.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Perseas. Τότε, αυτό σημαίνει ότι το απαρέμφατο εξαρτάται από το ρήμα, υποθέτω ότι αυτό συμβαίνει διότι λόγω της μη επιστροφής του Ευρυσθέα ο Ατρέας θα παραλάβει οριστικά την εξουσία. Το παράδειγμα του σχολικού βιβλίου είναι πιο εύκολο διότι το υποκείμενο απαρεμφάτου είναι αντικείμενο ρήματος: οἴομαι πάντας ὑμᾶς γιγνώσκειν τὰ ῥηθέντα


----------



## Perseas

Ακριβώς, σε αυτήν την πρόταση η σύνταξη είναι απλή. Το απαρέμφατο εξαρτάται από το ρήμα και έχει θέση αντικειμένου, ενώ το υποκείμενο του ρήματος (_οἴομαι) _είναι το _εγώ,_ που εννοείται, και το υποκείμενο του απαρεμφάτου (_γιγνώσκειν)_ είναι το _πάντας ὑμᾶς_.

Η προηγούμενη πρόταση είναι αρκετά περίπλοκη.
Το απαρέμφατο _ εἶναι_ εξαρτάται από τη μετοχή _δοκοῦντα, η οποία είναι αιτιολογική, καθώς αιτιολογεί το  παραλαβεῖν τὴν βασιλείαν. _(Δηλαδή, ο Ατρεύς παρέλαβε τη βασιλεία, επειδή φαινόταν (_δοκοῦντα_) ισχυρός (_δυνατόν_).
Να προσθέσω εδώ ότι και η προηγούμενη μετοχή (_βουλομένων) _είναι αιτιολογική για τον ίδιο λόγο, αιτιολογεί δηλαδή ότι ο Ατρεύς παρέλαβε τη βασιλεία (Δηλαδή, ο Ατρεύς παρέλαβε τη βασιλεία, επειδή το ήθελαν (_βουλομένων_) και οι Μυκηναίοι).
Οι δύο μετοχές συνδέονται παρατακτικά με τον σύνδεσμο _καί._


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Perseas. Πίστευα ότι πρέπει πάντα να υπάρχει ένα υποκείμενο σε μια πρόταση που είναι στην ονομαστική πτώση. Αλλά τώρα καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει.


----------



## Perseas

Στο απόσπασμα αυτό υπάρχουν πολλά απαρέμφατα και μετοχές.

Το υποκείμενο του απαρεμφάτου δεν μπορεί να είναι σε ονομαστική, πρέπει να είναι σε αιτιατική, εκτός αν το απαρέμφατο και το ρήμα έχουν το ίδιο υποκείμενο. Έτσι, το υποκείμενο του "παραλαβεῖν" είναι "τόν  Ἀτρέα".
Η μετοχή συμφωνεί με το υποκείμενό της σε πτώση και αριθμό και γένος.  Π.χ. το υποκείμενο της μετοχής "βουλομένων" πρέπει να είναι σε γενική πληθυντικού. Πράγματι, το υποκείμενό της είναι "τῶν Μυκηναίων". Δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι σε ονομαστική.

Στο απόσπασμα του Θουκυδίδη η σύνταξη είναι περίπλοκη.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Perseas, αλλά ξέρεις γιατί είναι "βουλομένων καὶ τῶν Μυκηναίων" στη γενική πτώση; Μερικές φορές έχω την εντύπωση ότι η γενική πτώση λειτουργούσε σαν το από, δηλαδή "από τους θέλοντας Μυκηναίους που φοβόντουσαν τους Ηρακλείδους παράλαβε ο Ατρεύς την εξουσία". Πώς σου φαίνεται;


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Perseas, αλλά ξέρεις γιατί είναι "βουλομένων καὶ τῶν Μυκηναίων" στη γενική πτώση; Μερικές φορές έχω την εντύπωση ότι η γενική πτώση λειτουργούσε σαν το από, δηλαδή "από τους θέλοντας Μυκηναίους που φοβόντουσαν τους Ηρακλείδους παράλαβε ο Ατρεύς την εξουσία". Πώς σου φαίνεται;


Μια μετοχή σε γενική πτώση μπορεί να έχει διάφορες σημασίες. Εδώ είναι αιτιολογική. Ο Ατρέας πήρε την εξουσία *επειδή* (το) ήθελαν οι Μυκηναίοι ...

Διάβασε, αν θες, αυτά τα παραδείγματα από το σχολικό βιβλίο:

Mε *γενική απόλυτη* εκφέρεται κάθε επιρρηματική μετοχή προσωπικού ρήματος, εκτός της τελικής:
_Κρέοντος *βασιλεύοντος* οὐ μικρὰ συμφορὰ κατέσχε Θήβας_. [*χρονική*]
_Ἀποπλεῖ οἴκαδε *καίπερ* μέσου χειμῶνος *ὄντος*_. [*εναντιωματική*]
_Κῦρος δ' οὖν ἀνέβη ἐπὶ τὰ ὄρη οὐδενὸς *κωλύοντος*_. [*τροπική*]
_Xρημάτων *δεομένης* τῆς Σπάρτης πρὸς πόλεμον, ἐπορεύθη ὁ Ἀγησίλαος εἰς Aἴγυπτον_. [*αιτιολογική*]
_*Kολαζόντων* ὑμῶν τοὺς ἀδικοῦντας ἔσονται οἱ νόμοι καλοὶ καὶ δίκαιοι_. [*υποθετική*]
Γ. Συνημμένη και απόλυτη μετοχή


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Perseas, είναι πάρα πολύπλοκο αυτό το θέμα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το καλύτερο είναι να διαβάζω περισσότερο τα κείμενα και λιγότερο τη γραμματική για να μάθω φυσικά και άνετα.

Στο μεταξύ όμως βρήκα ένα μάθημα για το ποιητικό αίτιο, που εμφανίζεται με τη μορφή από + αιτιατική στη νεοελληνική και στην αρχαία ελληνική είναι στη γενική, όμως συνοδεύεται από ἀπό, ἐκ, παρά, πρός και ὐπό. Νομίζω ότι είναι αυτο που είχα στο μυαλό, αλλά τώρα δεν φαίνεται τα ίδια πράγματα.


----------

